# What a team!!



## PaulieG (Jul 16, 2009)

Just wanted to recognize everyone for the serious crunching you are doing. This team has become very solid, and is comprised of the best of the best TPU members. I appreciate how easy you guys make it for me to moderate this forum too. I don't think I've even needed to hand out a warning for anything!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 16, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I don't think I've even needed to hand out a warning for anything!



Yeah....Buck Nasty has his hands full with me, Mmaak, and El Toro sp? going at it a lot in the F@H forum


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 16, 2009)

joined WCG im now crinching on the I7 going to hook back up my vga dongles and get my GX2's to fold


----------



## bogmali (Jul 16, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> joined WCG im now crinching on the I7 going to hook back up my vga dongles and get my GX2's to fold



Sweet and great to have you back


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 16, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Yeah....Buck Nasty has his hands full with me, Mmaak, and El Toro sp? going at it a lot in the F@H forum



C'mon, you guy's are like fluffy little kitties.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 16, 2009)

And I am the fluffiest of them all! MUAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## hat (Jul 16, 2009)

As soon as I get my games reconfigured and I verify that my processor is stable with OCCT holyshitstresspack (linpack) I'll get WCG going again. Nice upgrade from my single core sempr0n.


----------

